# Attention chargeur iPad mini



## Karb0ne (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens ici vous raconter ma péripétie du jour, hier j'ai été chercher mon iPad mini que j'avais commandé chez Boulanger. Ce matin je l'ai branché pour qu'il recharge bien complètement sa batterie, celle-ci avec mon utilisation d'hier soir était à environ 86%. 

Au bout de 30 à 45 min de charge, j'ai entendu un claquement et de la fumée sortir du chargeur. En conclusion le chargeur à complètement cramé et le câble lightning avec. J'ai ramené l'iPad à boulanger, ils l'ont testé apparemment il fonctionne toujours correctement et m'ont changé le chargeur et le câble.

Donc je vous conseille lors de la première charge (du moins) d'être dans les parages de l'iPad pour vérifier que le chargeur ne crame pas


----------



## Williamwe (16 Janvier 2013)

Tu l'aspasracont&#233; sur VDM


----------



## Karb0ne (16 Janvier 2013)

Williamwe a dit:


> Tu l'aspasraconté sur VDM



Euh non !!! Si il y a la même chose sur VDM c'est quelqu'un d'autre à rencontré le problème et donc il y a une série de chargeur défectueux.

Apple est vraiment radin  le chargeur de l'iPad 1 était 10x mieux et en plus il permet de recharger plus rapidement...


----------

